# Hand clamp?



## Chef Niloc (Oct 9, 2011)

Any one ever see a hand clamp like this for sale anywhere?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 9, 2011)

Was very popular with the Inquisition, I believe.

Seriously, what the hell is that?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 9, 2011)

It's a old style clamp that's used to hold a knife sheath together as you stitch it. They seem to only be avalabule from this one shop in England, but they won't ship to the US :knife::bashhead: think they are still holding a grudge about the war...the whole revolution thing??
Any way I thought a knife maker may use something like this so I posted it it see.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe a UK member could receive it and then ship it to you.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 9, 2011)

It looks like an incredibly easy and simple thing to make out of sheet steel. Maybe one of our Knife making friends could make it out of some scrap for less hassle.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 9, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Maybe a UK member could receive it and then ship it to you.


 
That's my next move if this post don't help.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2011)

I bet it's really some medieval torture device and Colin just doesn't want to tell us the truth. Nipple stretcher?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 9, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I bet it's really some medieval torture device and Colin just doesn't want to tell us the truth. Nipple stretcher?Colin I get stuff from this sight all the time, I don't see those clamps listed but I'll ask around next time I'm out at the swingers club, bet some one will know were to get them.
> http://twistedmonk.com/hook.htm



Thanks Dave, they got some crazy stuff on that sight... You do any demos for them?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2011)

:lol2: :rofl2: :lol2:  :scared4:


----------



## Michael Rader (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmmm. Well, while I'm working on your new 52100 splitter blade, I might as well try to make one of those things. I'll be sure to try it out on my fiance' first 

-M


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 10, 2011)

LMFAO

Will she like that?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 11, 2011)

Can you get one while you are in italy?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 11, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Can you get one while you are in italy?


 
Funny I was thinking about having one shipped to the hotel...Marissa would kill me.


----------



## Michael Rader (Oct 11, 2011)

Ha ha. No, she probably wouldn't. I had printed out the image and had it on my desk. She was like, WTFIT? I said it was a little something I'm going to make for our honeymoon, and she thought I might find it a little uncomfortable where she planned to shove it. So, that's out. I can definitely say it is not a nipple clamp/stretcher - mystery solved.

-M


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2011)

Michael Rader taking one for the team! :rofl2:


----------



## Michael Rader (Oct 11, 2011)

he he. -M


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 12, 2011)

Man your google Fu is so poor.....where have u been.....do u just want a weird toy or do u not wanna make a stitching horse.....i have seen people make small ones u can sit on.....get with the program boss!.....ryan


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 12, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> Man your google Fu is so poor.....where have u been.....do u just want a weird toy or do u not wanna make a stitching horse.....i have seen people make small ones u can sit on.....get with the program boss!.....ryan



O I got a stitching horse... Custom made of corse:happymug:
This one is held in the hand for small or tight work.


----------



## Michael Rader (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice. I like the wooden hand-screw. You don't see that every day.

-M


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 12, 2011)

What do u need the other thing for then?.....Ryan


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 12, 2011)

Michael Rader said:


> Nice. I like the wooden hand-screw. You don't see that every day.
> 
> -M


 
The whole thing is made out of old antique salvaged parts.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 12, 2011)

Travel tools. I'm like a old lady these days with my sowing, I don't sow much at home but more so when I'm out. Like when waiting in the doctors office, or DMV.


----------



## Michael Rader (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey Colin. Any luck finding any of these yet? If I were to make you a couple, I need to know how big it is. For scale sake, would you say the gap is 1/4" at the narrowest part of the clamp?

-M


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 13, 2011)

I have never seen one but they are used for belt makers. If you were going to make them I'd help you design them with sheath makers in mind. That way you would have a unique tool desirable to a whole group of people of witch you are already in the same circle as... Whole new market.


----------



## Michael Rader (Oct 13, 2011)

Ah, well... I don't know about a "new market," but I can make a few for ya. Let me get your splitter blade done first. BTW, would you mind mailing the original back to me so that I can make the holes perfect? I seem to remember one of them was slightly out of line of the others. -M


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 13, 2011)

Michael Rader said:


> Ah, well... I don't know about a "new market," but I can make a few for ya. Let me get your splitter blade done first. BTW, would you mind mailing the original back to me so that I can make the holes perfect? I seem to remember one of them was slightly out of line of the others. -M


 
Got it coming your way, good time too as I won't be needing it for a good month or two


----------



## TB_London (Oct 14, 2011)

Heya, i'm in the UK, i'll drop you a PM


----------

